# [Request] Blue ICS MMS icon



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw a few people with a messaging icon to match the ICS color scheme. Does anyone have the icon so I can use it with Desktop Visualizer? I can't find it anywhere from searching.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I saw a few people with a messaging icon to match the ICS color scheme. Does anyone have the icon so I can use it with Desktop Visualizer? I can't find it anywhere from searching.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13745-mod-ics-blueblackjokertransparent-gapps-icons/

FYI, questions generally belong in the General forum.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

akellar said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...nt-gapps-icons/
> 
> FYI, questions generally belong in the General forum.


My mistake, I actually originally was posting there and thought it should be in theme. Sorry.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://gsxrdon.minus.com/m5QJ302vj (credit to gsxrdon)

Moved to general. Keep themes sections for releases only.


----------

